# Gedanken über AIO



## Petry2018 (19. April 2021)

also wie erwähnt mache ich mir Gedanken über eine AIO. Im Auge hätte ich Artic Frezzer 240 oder 280!
Verbauen werde ich es in einem BQ Orange Base 800 Silent!
Gekühlt werden sollte ein I9 10900k!
So nun habe ich allerdings ein paar Fragen!

aktuell kühlt ein Noctua NH D15!

mache ich mit AIDA 64 einen Stress Test des CPU über 15 Minuten habe ich dort Temps von ca 74-76° Grad beim CPU Package!
die Temps der einzelne Cpu Cores liegen da bei knapp 70° Grad!
Stresse ich noch meine GPU dazu eine Evga RTX 2080 Super steigen die Temps auf 84° Grad!

Meine Fragen nun, mache ich einen Ablese Fehler wenn ich die Package Temps des CPU nehme!

Hat eine AIO Sinn oder reicht der NH D15??


----------



## soulstyle (19. April 2021)

Petry2018 schrieb:


> also wie erwähnt mache ich mir Gedanken über eine AIO. Im Auge hätte ich Artic Frezzer 240 oder 280!
> Verbauen werde ich es in einem BQ Orange Base 800 Silent!
> Gekühlt werden sollte ein I9 10900k!
> So nun habe ich allerdings ein paar Fragen!
> ...


Hi,
ein NH D15 ist schon ein sehr potenter Kühler, ich glaube kaum das eine AIO eine nennenswerte Verbesserung erwirken wird.
(Vlt. 2 bis 4°C besser, wenn überhaupt).
Nur mal am rande, der Nocuta ist auch recht leise, ob es der Ac 240 das auch genau so leise hin bekommt, ist eine andere Frage!
Der NH D15 reicht locker bei einer guten Gehäusebelüftung.
Hier mal ein Test zur groben Orrientierung.








						Leserartikel - Luftkühler gegen AIO (Noctua NH-D15 vs AC Liquid Freezer II 280)
					

Gleich vorweg ein paar Anmerkungen: 1. Dieser Test beruht auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit meiner eigenen Hardware 2. Sorry Mods falls dieses Thema hier falsch ist, ich wusste nicht wohin sonst damit 3. Ich werde weder von Arctic noch Noctua bezahlt, supported oder sonstwas  Intention: Im...




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## flx23 (19. April 2021)

Noctua NH-D15 gegen AIO tauschen?
					

Hallo,  da ich bald ein neues Gehäuse bestelle (wahrscheinlich ein Meshify 2 oder 2 XL) hab ich mir noch überlegt ob ich einen Vorteil aus einer AIO für meinen Ryzen 7 ziehen kann.  Verbaut ist ein Ryzen 7 5800X auf einen Asus B550 F-Gaming. Eine Nitro+ RX6800XT SE & 2 SS´ds.   Gibt es eine AIO...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Schau mal hier rein. 
Da es bei dir um ein Intel System geht könnten die Temps durchaus etwas besser ausfallen, macht aber auch quasi keinen Unterschied in der Performance.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2021)

Du wirst mit einer  AIO nicht kühler, der Sinn liegt eher darin alles optisch aufgeräumter zu haben und auch jederzeit überall dran kommen zu können. Prozessoren sind im allgemeinen schwer zu kühlen und da ändert eine AIO mit solch einer geringen Fläche an Radiator auch nichts dran.


----------



## Petry2018 (19. April 2021)

@ IICARUS danke! Du hattes es glaube ich im Bezug auf einen Ryzen CPU mit der Fläche schon an anderer Stelle erklärt,hatte mir Deine Erklärung da schon durchgelesen 
mir ging und geht es darum die Temps eventuell noch zu drücken  um sagen wir 10° Grad!
Köpfen will ich nicht unbedingt,denn da hätte ich ja direkt einen bestellen können!
also seid Ihr alle der Meinung das der NH reicht???


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2021)

Der NH reicht und 10°C bekommst vielleicht mit einem custom Loop hin, aber nicht mit einer AIO, weil hier die Wassertemperatur immer eine gewisse Wärme erreichen wird. Kann dir nicht sagen ob es aufs Gleiche kommt oder du vielleicht mit etwas Glück ein paar Grad gut machen kannst.

Ich kann dir hier nur empfehlen ggf. Vergleichstests aufzusuchen, da ich selbst noch nie ein Vergleichstest mit beiden Kühler unternommen habe.


----------



## soulstyle (19. April 2021)

Petry2018 schrieb:


> also seid Ihr alle der Meinung das der NH reicht???


Ja reicht.
Bei dem Nocuta Nh D15 wäre nur eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung wirklich leistungsfähiger, wie bereits @IICARUS erwähnt hat..wg den Radiatorflächen...


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2021)

Wobei wenn ich ein Stresstest mache auch an die 72°C mit meinem 9900K komme, der Hauptvorteil an meinem custom Loop ist leiser zu werden, weil ein Prozessor unter hoher Last schwer gekühlt werden kann. Im Schnitt liege ich dann in Games um die 55-62°C und gelegentlichen Spitzen bis 72°C.

Aber hier liege ich ja im GPU-Limit, daher wird der Prozessor auch nicht voll ausgelastet und bleibt kühler. Mit Optimieren der Spannung kannst auch noch ein paar Grad gut machen, aber deine Temperaturen sind ganz ok und keineswegs bedenklich.


----------



## Atma (19. April 2021)

Der Wechsel vom NH-D15 zu einer AIO lohnt sich nur, wenn die CPU eine sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme und viel Fläche hat. Meinen 10980XE hatte ich anfangs mit einem Dark Rock 4 Pro gekühlt, mit OC auf 4,5 GHz All Core war der aber schnell überfordert. In Cinebench R23 kam es spätestens beim 3. Run zu hitzebedingten Crashes.

Irgendwann musste er einer AC Freezer II 360 weichen und das hat sich richtig gelohnt. In Cinebench R23 ist der 10980XE 10-15°C kühler, wenn er beim Gaming 55°C erreicht ist das schon viel. Meist geht es nicht höher als 50°C. Unter Volllast in Cinebench gönnt er sich bei dem Takt allerdings auch 300W und viel Fläche hat er auch, optimale Voraussetzungen damit Wasser punktet.


----------

